# Sorry I have been away but



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I have had a couple of bad things happen and have been devastated. 
I haven't had time to get on TGS as I have been super busy, with kidding, a goat with a congested udder, a doe who tore her uterus 180 degree's from a head back kid. 
Her kids teeth tore her open.
The vet said with the position of the kid, it was the kid who tore her uterus, not me trying to get it out.
The vet said, she was not bleeding out and we shouldn't give up on her, so antibiotics and banamine were started.
She made it for 8 days, then, she couldn't get up any more. 
She loved her baby and tried so hard, but couldn't, so, unfortunately, I had her put down. 

On a good note:










I have 25 beautiful kids on the ground and have taken pics of them all.
I am posting my website pages for bucklings and doelings, because it is easier than posting all. But here is one spotted doeling pride and joy pictured above.

I also had one Doe who for 2 years never took, weird heat cycles, then she went a normal one and she finally took, then surprised me with 2 bucklings. 
That makes me very happy. 
So good did come out of it all and it throws the bad out the back door.

http://tothboergoats.com/Does for sale.htm

http://tothboergoats.com/Bucks for sale.htm

I am sorry I have not been there for you and will get back on track soon.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I'm so sorry you lost your girl. Take whatever time you need. The little one is a beauty.


----------



## Darby77 (Apr 23, 2016)

So very sorry for your loss.


----------



## PippasCubby (May 13, 2015)

I am sorry things have been rough. Hugs from afar.

Your kids look great!


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

I am so sorry about your doe


----------



## mariarose (Oct 23, 2014)

I am sorry that WE have not been there for YOU.

Goes to show you, that you can do everything right and still have tragedy.

That doeling is incredible.


----------



## singinggoatgirl (Apr 13, 2016)

Hugs! Sorry it's been rough.

Gorgeous baby!


----------



## billiejw89 (May 7, 2014)

So sorry 
That doeling is stunning!


----------



## IHEARTGOATS (Jun 14, 2016)

That's a really beautiful kid.
Very sorry you lost your doe


----------



## Amber89 (Feb 6, 2018)

So sorry about your doe!! But the little girl is adorable!! Hugs!


----------



## Firsttimegoatmom2018 (Feb 8, 2018)

I'm sorry for your loss but glad you had successful babies.


----------



## Korita (Jan 11, 2018)

So sorry to hear about your girl


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

(((((Hugs)))))). I am so sorry about the doe you lost. That's so sad.

But huzzah for all the healthy mamas and kids. That doeling is adorable and hurray for the surprise bucklings!


----------



## New-goat-mom (May 21, 2017)

What an absolute beauty! I am so sorry your lost doe.


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

That is too bad about your doe. I hope things are going better for you now. Your little doe is beautiful!


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Oh Pam, I am so sorry to hear about your doe, that is very heartbreaking. I hope the baby is doing okay and your doing okay as well. I am sure it was very upsetting to see your doe struggling and devastating knowing there just wasn't anything else you could do for her.

On a good note, congrats on all of the beautiful babies! They are gorgeous! I love how much color you have, and that little doe is a tank! They all look like they are solid kids!


----------



## kmoore9184 (Sep 23, 2015)

They are all very beautiful babies. Thanks for sharing


----------



## ALBoerGoats (Dec 27, 2015)

So sorry about your doe that's really tough. 
I've been watching your website for pictures. They are all beautiful! Definitely loving the spotted girl!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I really appreciate all your support the goat spot members, never let me down.

It has been rough and exhausting, but things are going good so far. And I did get some needed rest.

Thank you again everyone.


----------



## meganmts (Mar 22, 2017)

New here, but I know you're a valued & much respected member! I am so sorry for your loss, nothing makes you ready to lose one. One of my favorite quotes is "Everybody wants happiness, nobody wants pain, but you can't have a rainbow without a little rain" -Author Unknown. I feel this is very fitting. Your kids are all gorgeous -- Congrats!


----------



## minibarn (Jul 20, 2010)

I'm so sorry you lost your girl! congrats on all the beautiful kids!


----------



## Goat_Scout (Mar 23, 2017)

I’m so sorry about your doe.  (((hugs)))

All of your kids are gorgeous! And I really loved scrolling through the “Goat Comedy Page” - those pics/captions are just hilarious!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Aww thank you everyone.
Your support and nice compliments mean a lot.

The comedy page is a happy place for sure. Something to make you smile. 
Goats are such characters.


----------

